# Gmail App: mehrere Fotos versenden



## wuascht (6. März 2016)

Hi,

habe die aktuelle Gmail App. Um Fotos zu versenden habe ich nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Gmail App Starten - Klammeraffe (Attachment) - um mehrere Fotos versenden zu können, muss jedes Foto *EINZELN *ausgewählt werden 

2. Foto-App->Fotos markieren->Teilen in Gmail. Da kann ich zwar mehrere Fotos auswählen, da meine Gmail App mit GMX Verknüpft ist, kappt hier die Limitierung von GMX 

Gibts für 1. eine Alternative?


----------



## wuascht (9. März 2016)

niemand das problem?


----------



## Flipbo219 (9. März 2016)

Um mehrere Bilder bei mit der Gmail App zu versenden gehst du auf die Büroaklammer in der Mail -> navigierst zu deinen Bildern und hälst auf einem Bild gedrückt dann kannst du mehrere markieren.


----------



## wuascht (17. März 2016)

Wenn ich ein Bild lang drücke, dann kommt die "Preview/Vorschau" wo ich "zurück" oder "Verwenden" sagen kann. Mehrere Bilder über die Büroklammern auswählen ist nicht. iPhone 6, 9.2.1 - du?


----------



## wuascht (10. April 2016)

noch immer aktuell


----------

